

World Becomming Less Violent - russell
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/22/world-less-violent-stats_n_1026723.html

======
gerggerg
This article is wrong because clearly videogames exist and are filling the
world with highly trained, shock-proof, gun wielding children who will stop at
nothing to get what they want and who think they can just press the reset
button if anything goes wrong.

------
ricardobeat
interesting article - until it gets to the "USA is the good guy (pacifying the
world... yeah) and China is the bad guy" act.

